# OMAN Insurance - Your Experience



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I have had a number if life insurance quotes recently for mortgage requirement - all of the insurance companies paid for the medical tests except one - Oman Insurance. They then followed up one medical test with another ... my conclusion being I was being scammed - Anyone else had a similar experience with this company?
Anyone else had a medical for life insurance with Oman and Not asked to pay ???
Thank you


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had machinery/car insurances with them and there weren't any issues if that helps.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dubaisky said:


> Hi, I have had a number if life insurance quotes recently for mortgage requirement - all of the insurance companies paid for the medical tests except one - Oman Insurance. They then followed up one medical test with another ... my conclusion being I was being scammed - Anyone else had a similar experience with this company?
> Anyone else had a medical for life insurance with Oman and Not asked to pay ???
> Thank you


As an ecpats you DO NOT want cover with a local company, as any claim would be subject to Sharia Law. You must have internatinal offshore life cover.

Please PM me regarding the issue.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, appreciate it


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

BUPA use Oman insurance as their partner in Dubai if that helps ease your mind.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply ~ that is reassuring to a point.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zin said:


> BUPA use Oman insurance as their partner in Dubai if that helps ease your mind.


That is for medical insurance for administrative purposes, which is entirely different to life assurance. I do not recommend that anyone use Oman Insurance for life assurance and especially avoid their very poor savings plans.
-


----------

